# Mini VOX, TE3, and RF Remote fails



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's my hardware. Mini VOX (A95), rf remote (C00270), voice remote (C00302).

When using the Mini with a TE4 host and the voice remote, all is good.

When using the Mini with a TE4 host and the rf remote, all is good.

* When using a Mini VOX in TE3 with a VOX remote and a TE3 host will pair in non-IR mode.

When changing the Mini to TE3 the rf remote will not pair. Obviously, everything works in IR mode.

I have tried every combination of Mini and remote resets with negative results. When trying to pair, I can get the blinking amber LED, but never the final five quick blinks at the end. I have tried pairing at various stages of booting of the Mini.

Since the same remote pairs when the Mini is in TE4, it seems the hardware is present. My only theory is that with TE3 and A95, there isn't software support for RF mode. Any help? If anyone can tell me it works for them, I'll keep working. But for now I'm out of ideas.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just installed a Mini Vox with TE3 yesterday. I'm having the same result. The remote initially did the flashes as if it was pairing properly in RF mode. However, it never worked so I reverted to IR mode.

Will be interesting to see what others have found.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Some Hydra pictures of new remote diagnostic screens:




















Left is the Mini with voice remote. Center is the Mini with RF remote. Right is the host with RF remote. In all cases the remotes were paired and functional. Remotes were paired in BTE or RF mode. Diagnostics suck.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a TE3 Roamio host and a TE4 Roamio Host. Each has a Mini. Yesterday I changed the TE3 A93 Mini to TE4 by changing hosts. The remote did not lose its RF pairing. Today I changed the same Mini back to TE3. It did not lose its RF pairing. I really wish that worked on the A95 Mini.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

my t3 roamio is having trouble pairing to my slide pro rf remote today. Same thing slow Orange blinking but can't get it to complete. This Romeo I'm using has never been on the new T4 Tivo experience So I don't know what's going on


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

leiff said:


> my t3 roamio is having trouble pairing to my slide pro rf remote today. Same thing slow Orange blinking but can't get it to complete. This Romeo I'm using has never been on the new T4 Tivo experience So I don't know what's going on


I was playing with various resets when I seemed to have a pairing but even with a yellow LED nothing worked. Then I did a reset GUI command and it started working.

From TiVo Central press Thumbs down -> Thumbs up -> Play -> Play


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Something to add:
A Roamio that has never had TE4 after changing the hard drive. Using a standard RF remote works fine. Spent an hour trying to pair a VOX remote in RF mode without success. Gave up. Put batteries back into the non-VOX remote and it paired in two seconds.

I have seen posts that users with a Roamio downgraded to TE3 still having an issue with the blue voice button requesting permission to upgrade to TE4. Try a new hard drive.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> A Roamio that has never had TE4 after changing the hard drive. Using a standard RF remote works fine. *Spent an hour trying to pair a VOX remote in RF mode *without success. Gave up. Put batteries back into the non-VOX remote and it paired in two seconds.


Did you have a BLE/Bluetooth USB dongle installed, connected to the Roamio's USB port?

The VOX Remote lacks "RF" (i.e. RF4CE) functionality, and so requires the BLE USB dongle for all boxes other than BOLTs and the Mini VOX.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> When using the Mini with a TE4 host and the rf remote, all is good.
> 
> When changing the Mini to TE3 the rf remote will not pair.


Glass half full, then, since having the RF4CE hardware in the Mini VOX leaves open the possibility of a software fix.

Anybody know if a software bug report has been filed?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Glass half full, then, since having the RF4CE hardware in the Mini VOX leaves open the possibility of a software fix.
> Anybody know if a software bug report has been filed?





krkaufman said:


> Did you have a BLE/Bluetooth USB dongle installed, connected to the Roamio's USB port?
> The VOX Remote lacks "RF" (i.e. RF4CE) functionality, and so requires the BLE USB dongle for all boxes other than BOLTs and the Mini VOX.


Thanks for asking. My goal was to make the Mini VOX work with a regular RF remote in TE3. That failed.
My Roamio, with the dongle, works ok with a VOX remote. But with TE3 it also works without the dongle with the same RF remote. My goal was to have a host & Mini on TE3. Maybe next year. It has dropped on my priority list. Should the next TE4 release have something really cool, I may add a cable card to my OTA and look at more upgrades.

BTW, my local cable feed is migrating to TiVo for a whole-house solution. I just checked the web site and the remote picture was a VOX remote BUT the Skip button was labeled OnDemand. Very curious. A lot could change if I get OnDemand.

Scroll down: http://www.brctv.com/sites/default/...eaveBehind_TE4_BlueRidge_18JULY2018_Final.pdf


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, I’ve seen some of your past posts Re: SE*TV going TiVo. Having access to on demand is a huge benefit, I agree, and was a big reason that, as Comcast customers, we jumped to a Roamio Pro and Minis from W7MC & X360s (and fortuitously, as it turns out).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> My goal was to make the Mini VOX work with a regular RF remote in TE3. That failed.


Did you report this as a TE3 bug to TiVo?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Prompted by a recent post, I reviewed your OP and am curious whether you tested the one configuration not mentioned in the OP:

TE3 Mini Vox and VOX/BLE Remote​
???


JoeKustra said:


> Here's my hardware. Mini VOX (A95), rf remote (C00270), voice remote (C00302).
> 
> When using the Mini with a TE4 host and the voice remote, all is good.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Prompted by a recent post, I reviewed your OP and am curious whether you tested the one configuration not mentioned in the OP:
> TE3 Mini Vox and VOX/BLE Remote
> ???


No problem. Tomorrow. I'm shoveling snow right now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

So here's the update: I first tried the TiVo + Back and it seemed to pair. Turns out it paired with the host which is a Roamio with a dongle on TE4. I then powered off the host Roamio. The Mini is in a room adjacent to the host, so that BLE seems pretty strong. I then powered off the Mini VOX and the TE3 Mini next to it. I also reset the VOX remote with TiVo + TV Power + down 3x and Enter.

I placed the remote near the Mini VOX and applied power to the Mini. After boot I hit the TiVo button and the Mini came out of Standby and displayed TiVo Central. It seems that it paired in RF mode without my help.

I just said "RF mode". How can I tell? Is there a test for RF vs BLE? The LED is amber. So to be accurate, the VOX remote with TE3 on a Mini VOX will pair in non-IR mode. The diags of TE4 are not in TE3. The TE4 diags for the remote don't work on my Roamio or its Mini anyhow. I will update post 1.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> So here's the update: I first tried the TiVo + Back and it seemed to pair. Turns out it paired with the host which is a Roamio with a dongle on TE4. I then powered off the host Roamio. The Mini is in a room adjacent to the host, so that BLE seems pretty strong. I then powered off the Mini VOX and the TE3 Mini next to it. I also reset the VOX remove with TiVo + TV Power + down 3x and Enter.
> 
> I placed the remote near the Mini VOX and applied power to the Mini. After boot I hit the TiVo button and the Mini came out of Standby and displayed TiVo Central. It seems that it paired in RF mode without my help.
> 
> I just said "RF mode". How can I tell? Is there a test for RF vs BLE? The LED is amber. So to be accurate, the VOX remote with TE3 on a Mini VOX will pair in non-IR mode. The diags of TE4 are not in TE3. The TE4 diags for the remote don't work on my Roamio or its Mini anyhow. I will update post 1.


Thanks for the diligent efforts, Joe. And so (my head is spinning a bit right now--let me know if the following is incorrect), it's a positive (but still mixed, depending on remote hardware) bag for those spoiled by non-IR use for a remote and stubbornly (lol) sticking with TE3: the VOX remote and Mini VOX are fine with non-IR mode, but the Slide Pro or other TiVo RF remote is a no-go with a TE3 Mini VOX for RF mode (but still would be fine in IR mode).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks for the diligent efforts, Joe. And so (my head is spinning a bit right now--let me know if the following is incorrect), it's a positive (but still mixed, depending on remote hardware) bag for those spoiled by non-IR use for a remote and stubbornly (lol) sticking with TE3: the VOX remote and Mini VOX are fine with non-IR mode, but the Slide Pro or other TiVo RF remote is a no-go with a TE3 Mini VOX for RF mode (but still would be fine in IR mode).


I do not have a Slide Pro. I could use the supplied Mini VOX remote since the voice button is non-functional in TE3. But I don't have Netflix. I would have to learn the (small) changes in key placement. I have 100% regular remotes even on my Premiere. I also want to say again: I don't know it the Mini VOX works in RF mode. It's likely that it works in BLE which still functions in TE3 on the Mini. The dongle seems to convert RF to IR on the Roamio. If you can believe its diagnostic's display.

Bottom line: someone who wants the Mini VOX can use its remote in "RF" mode with TE3. Also, on the Mini if you hit the voice button in TE3, it does not function.

Aside: I powered off the TE4 Roamio. I placed a cleared regular Roamio remote next to the unit. I powered up the Roamio. After it came up, I hit the remote's TiVo button. It was amber. It paired. So I have paired a Vox remote with dongle and a regular remote to one Roamio with TE4.


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

1st Gen Mini with RF Dongle and Roamio Pro TE4 Host using Roamio Remote - non-VOX

RF works no sweat, but I cannot get the Remote and Mini to PAIR

Is it even possible ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If I reread your post, you have an A92 Mini with dongle and C00270 remote. The Mini is TE4. They won't pair. Right?

Unclear is that part about "RF works no sweat". I guess that means the remote works elsewhere in RF mode?


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> If I reread your post, you have an A92 Mini with dongle and C00270 remote. The Mini is TE4. They won't pair. Right?
> 
> Unclear is that part about "RF works no sweat". *I guess that means the remote works elsewhere in RF mode?*


No, the Remote is in RF Mode and works fine with the 1st Gen Mini and the RF Dongle.

Amber Lights every time; no line of sight needed.

Now, if I bring the Remote over to the Roamio Pro TE4 Host, the Remote has no effect.

The Roamio Pro TE4 Host has a VOX Remote with VOX Dongle, and they _*are*_ paired.

It seems to me that the 1st Gen Mini w RF Dongle and Roamio Remote in RF Mode are not officially "PAIRED", but *are* in an exclusive Relationship.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

When you hit the blue voice button, anything happen?


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> When you hit the blue voice button, anything happen?


Yes, works great !
But remember, this is a VOX Remote on the Roamio Pro Host w a VOX Dongle - PAIRED.
It's the 1st Gen Mini w RF Dongle that is having an "Exclusive Relationship" with a non-VOX Remote in RF Mode.
Everything works pretty darn nice, except I am crazy picky and would prefer the "Exclusive Relationship" become PAIRED.
I may buy a VOX Remote and VOX Dongle just to see how they work with the 1st Gen Mini.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That's your way of saying that the blue button does not function on the Mini despite the yellow LED?


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> That's your way of saying that the blue button does not function on the Mini despite the yellow LED?


The Remote I use with the 1st Gen Mini has no VOX blue button.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SalemCat said:


> No, the Remote is in RF Mode and works fine with the 1st Gen Mini and the RF Dongle.
> 
> Amber Lights every time; no line of sight needed.
> 
> Now, if I bring the Remote over to the Roamio Pro TE4 Host, the Remote has no effect.


Nor should it have any effect, since that remote is paired with the v1 Mini w/ dongle.

If the RF Remote is controlling the v1 Mini via RF mode (amber LED flashes, no line of sight), then the RF Remote *is* paired with the Mini.

And I don't believe that a remote can be paired with more than a single box.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SalemCat said:


> would prefer the "Exclusive Relationship" become PAIRED.


What does "Paired" mean to you?

Pairing the RF Remote to the Mini *does* put that remote in an "exclusive relationship" with the Mini (as far as the remote is concerned; it may not be aware that the box is cheating).


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> What does "Paired" mean to you?
> 
> Pairing the RF Remote to the Mini *does* put that remote in an "exclusive relationship" with the Mini (as far as the remote is concerned; it may not be aware that the box is cheating).


It's pretty simple.

Using TE4

SETTINGS
Remote, CableCARD, & Devices
Remote Control Setup
Pair your remote with your TiVo box * [Paired]
*

The alternate is:
Pair your remote with your TiVo box * [Unknown]*


----------



## SalemCat (Apr 13, 2006)

The only difference, functionally, between *[Paired]* and having an *"exclusive relationship"* is the a* [Paired]* Remote can *Update firmware*.

At least that is my understanding.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Documented on 11/14/18:

What's new in version 21.8.3.RC2 for TiVo Experience 4?

This software version introduces the following features:

*Expanded Remote Control Setup entries*: Addition of Reset Remote Control Pairing and Remote Control Firmware Update options.
Until this release paired meant the same with TE4 as TE3. It still does.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Documented on 11/14/18:
> 
> What's new in version 21.8.3.RC2 for TiVo Experience 4?
> 
> ...


I am able to pair my mini Vox with its mini Vox remote on TE3.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I am able to pair my mini Vox with its mini Vox remote on TE3.


I agree and I posted that in post 1. I may not have worded it right, so I added an asterisk to the original line. My goal was to get a normal peanut remote to work on a Mini VOX with TE3. I just hate the VOX remote. I don't hate it as much now after using it for a while. But I find the voice button a waste of time since it's not integrated with the 1P manager.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I agree and I posted that in post 1. I may not have worded it right, so I added an asterisk to the original line. My goal was to get a normal peanut remote to work on a Mini VOX with TE3. I just hate the VOX remote. I don't hate it as much now after using it for a while. But I find the voice button a waste of time since it's not integrated with the 1P manager.


Does that your voice button do anything? I click on it and it does nothing, I thought it was supposed to start the Hydra upgrade process? Not that I'm complaining as I don't want that to happen.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Does that your voice button do anything? I click on it and it does nothing, I thought it was supposed to start the Hydra upgrade process? Not that I'm complaining as I don't want that to happen.


Voice button works fine on both my TE4 boxes. That's a Mini VOX and a Roamio with a dongle.

I call it my Google button. It finds things that have nothing to do with my TiVo.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Voice button works fine on both my TE4 boxes. That's a Mini VOX and a Roamio with a dongle.
> 
> I call it my Google button. It finds things that have nothing to do with my TiVo.


Ahh, ok, I thought your issue was pairing a Vox remote to a Mini Vox on TE3, not TE4.


----------

